# concordâncias com a gente



## FloMar

É possivel dizer *a gente é bonita, não é* (para significar : we (girls) are pretty, aren't we?) eu não quero escrever *a gente é bonitas* embora tenha lido que a concordância é com a sentido plural da palavra (i.e. pessoas) e não com a sua forma gramática singular.  Qual das frases seria mais comun no Brasil e em Portugal?


----------



## Vanda

Exato, como você disse: a gente é bonita, né?!
A concordância com ''a gente'' é sempre singular.


----------



## RoinujNosde

_ A gente _é sigular, portanto "A gente é bonita".



FloMar said:


> comum


----------



## Carfer

A regra é igual em Portugal, naturalmente. A concordância faz-se no singular. Pode ouvir no plural, que há quem a faça, mas é asneira e daquelas que eram asperamente censuradas no meu tempo de escola.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

No caso acima, o "não é (verdade)?" equivale à _question tag "aren't we?"_, não equivale? E o "não equivale?" dessa pergunta equivale a quê?

Question tag (BrE) = Partícula questionativa <-- Adorei esta tradução!
Tag question (AmE) = Partícula questionativa


----------



## Tony100000

Marcio_Osorio said:


> No caso acima, o "não é (verdade)?" equivale à _question tag "aren't we?"_, não equivale? E o "não equivale?" dessa pergunta equivale a quê?
> 
> Question tag (BrE) = Partícula questionativa <-- Adorei esta tradução!
> Tag question (AmE) = Partícula questionativa


Sim, equivale.

São todas "question tags", quer estejam na afirmativa ou na negativa.


> We are pretty, aren't we?
> We aren't pretty, are we?


Por cá, há quem traduza como "interrogativa tag".


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Obrigado, Tony.


----------



## pfaa09

Em Portugal a frase: "A gente é bonita..." não é muito natural, embora se possa ouvir aqui e ali, mas muito raramente se ouve ou se escreve.
Nós dizemos antes: Nós somos bonitas/os, não somos? (Which is literally the same as in English)


----------



## metaphrastes

pfaa09 said:


> Em Portugal a frase: "A gente é bonita..." não é muito natural


Penso que não é natural nem em Portugal nem no Brasil. O verbo _ser _é apenas um verbo de ligação, para unir o sujeito ao adjectivo predicativo - se a memória não me falha, é equivalente ao _linking verb, _em inglês, *que não indica nenhuma acção mas apenas liga o nome ou pronome a um adjectivo que o caracteriza (o predicado).
*
Nestes casos, como disse o pfaa, soa melhor usar-se _nós.

A gente _soa melhor se o verbo indicar acção, como em _a gente trabalha muito, a gente canta muito bem, a gente gosta de brincar, a gente ri para não chorar, a gente come arroz e feijão todos os dias, &c. _Note que o verbo fica no singular, mas que não há adjectivo para concordar com _a gente._


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Inútil 
(Banda) Ultraje a Rigor

A gente não sabemos
Escolher presidente
A gente não sabemos
Tomar conta da gente
A gente não sabemos
Nem escovar os dente
Tem gringo pensando
Que nóis é indigente

"Inúteu"!
A gente somos "inúteu"!
"Inúteu"!

Ah, se nosso finado Ruy Barbosa visse isso, arremessaria o próprio esquife na banda...


----------



## guihenning

Ruy Barbosa certamente teria entendido a ironia.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Wie weißt du uber Herr Barbosa?


----------



## Carfer

pfaa09 said:


> Em Portugal a frase: "A gente é bonita..." não é muito natural, embora se possa ouvir aqui e ali, mas muito raramente se ouve ou se escreve.
> Nós dizemos antes: Nós somos bonitas/os, não somos? (Which is literally the same as in English)



Talvez . '_Bonito_' é uma qualidade positiva e talvez não queiramos diluí-la numa expressão que ainda guarda um certo sentido de '_os outros_', de terceiras pessoas. '_Nós_' não é equívoco e, no caso, dá realce a quem se arroga a qualidade. Mas não generalizaria, não é assim tão infrequente como isso ouvir '_a gente é (qualquer coisa)_'. E talvez convenha deixar claro, para os não nativos, que _'a gente_' nem sempre significa _'nós_'.


----------



## Vanda

guihenning said:


> Ruy Barbosa certamente teria entendido a ironia.


 Totalmente...
Agora, só para os estrangeiros entenderem: as pessoas menos ou não escolarizadas usam dizer ''a gente vamos'' pensando que, como ''a gente'' se refere a várias pessoas, o verbo deveria ir para o plural.


> A gente
> 1 A(s) pessoa(s) que fala(m); eu, nós: - Professor, a gente queria sair mais cedo hoje.
> 2 As pessoas em geral (inclusive quem fala): Quando a gente fala, é para que os outros ouçam.


Dicionário Online - Dicionáro Caldas Aulete - Significado de gente


----------



## FloMar

Está certo dizer que a gente é professora quando se trata de duas professoras?


----------



## guihenning

Sim, está.


----------



## Denis555

Carfer said:


> A regra é igual em Portugal, naturalmente. A concordância faz-se no singular. Pode ouvir no plural, que há quem a faça, mas é asneira e daquelas que eram asperamente censuradas no meu tempo de escola.


 
A gente não sabemos
Escolher presidente... 

Letra de Ultraje a Rigor


----------



## Ari RT

Denis555 said:


> A gente não sabemos
> Escolher presidente...
> 
> Letra de Ultraje a Rigor


Bom exemplo. Faltou anotar, para orientação de quem no futuro vier a consultar esse tópico, que a música faz uma ironia com a pretensa ignorância do povo. Os erros de concordância cabeludos são parte da ironia. Não vá alguém pensar que é assim que se fala!


----------

